# Need help with how to mount porch light to concrete foundation wall



## wherm5150 (Jan 29, 2010)

Ok everybody, I'm at a loss... Here's a little background.

We bought our house three years ago, first time home owners. I'm finishing the basement adding a full bath, bedroom, recroom, and office. Everyone else on our street has a walk-out basement because we're on a hill. We decided to add a walk-out to our house. The area was excavated, new footing and frost wall poured, and door installed by a contractor friend of mine. I built all the retaining walls, and in September had a concrete slab poured for the patio. I want to install a porch light on the concrete wall between the door and window. However, I'm not sure what the correct way of doing this would be. I'm hoping someone here can shed some light on this and point me in the right direction. The concrete wall will be finished using Natural Thin Stone Veneer, so there will be approximately 1-2" of additional thickness added to the wall just so you know. I'm attaching a picture of the walk-out patio and I added a yellow circle to show the approximate location of the light fixture.

I know that by looking at this picture I could just install a floodlight above the wall, but what this picture doesn't show is the 14'x12' deck that I just built over the patio (that's what the stairs lead up to now). I will also be installing the Dry Space system between the joists to keep the patio dry year round so that's why I really need this porch light where I want it.

The foundation wall is 8" thick, and I have not yet drywalled the back side so I have complete access to both sides. I have a switch box nailed in inside and ready to go. Hope someone can help!


----------



## darren (Nov 25, 2005)

You could use a regular octagon which is 1.5" deep(as long as the finish material is thicker than that. Drill a hole through the concrete and fish your wire through the back of the octagon and screw the octagon on the cement wall.

If the finish material is less than 1.5" you could use a pancake box
http://www.homedepot.ca/webapp/wcs/...artial&Ntx=mode+matchall&N=0&Ntk=P_PartNumber
You can also get a pancake extension that will bring it out to 1". 

If you go with the pancake box, check your light and see if there is a bolt that goes in the middle to hold the light on. If there is you will have to knock out the middle hole and drill a hole there as well for that bolt will have somewhere to go. Also don't bring your wire in the middle hole, incase there is a bolt for your light.


----------



## wherm5150 (Jan 29, 2010)

Thanks, I have read a little about the pancake boxes... Would I just pre-drill and use Tapcon screws then to hold the box to the wall (whichever box I end up choosing)?


----------



## a7ecorsair (Jun 1, 2010)

Is it a poured concrete wall or block? How did you cut the door in? Sounds like you need a hammer drill and a 1/2" drill about 8 1/2" long:yes:


----------



## wherm5150 (Jan 29, 2010)

a7ecorsair said:


> Is it a poured concrete wall or block? How did you cut the door in? Sounds like you need a hammer drill and a 1/2" drill about 8 1/2" long:yes:


It is poured concrete, I have a hammer drill, and I have a 10" long 1/2" concrete drill bit. I've already had to run exterior wire through the wall in a different location, and burried it behind the retaining wall to power the lights in installed in my corner post for the retaining wall.

I guess the most confusion for me on the porch light was whether or not I could surface mount an electrical box, or if I'd have to chisel out an opening in the surface to flush mount the box. That would suck!

I'm cool with surface mounting the box knowing that additional thickness will be added to the wall to basically make it look flush mounted, but as always I'll check with my inspector first!

Thanks guys!


----------



## a7ecorsair (Jun 1, 2010)

I'd go for something like this and then dress the surrounding area so it would be flush and set the stone veneer around it.
http://www.homedepot.com/Electrical...splay?langId=-1&storeId=10051&catalogId=10053


----------



## wherm5150 (Jan 29, 2010)

a7ecorsair said:


> I'd go for something like this and then dress the surrounding area so it would be flush and set the stone veneer around it.
> http://www.homedepot.com/Electrical...splay?langId=-1&storeId=10051&catalogId=10053


 
Would that piece come with plugs to thread into the side holes?


----------



## a7ecorsair (Jun 1, 2010)

wherm5150 said:


> Would that piece come with plugs to thread into the side holes?


Yup, it's rated for exterior use too.


----------

